# A "little bit" with Festool



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

I spend a lot of time over at festool owners group we had a show us your shop contest and a member showed a couple pis that you all might like.

The pic and following captions are from Roger Savatteri

The "bit" is 6 inches long with a 4 3/8" cutting edge.
The diameter at the widest is 3 1/2", with a 5/8" bearing.









And my guiding light was the Festool Rail system and micro-adjust guide coupled with a bridge system suspended on MFT 800's.
Note- When your using a bit that is a little over 3 1/2 inch at the base, which leaves about a fat 1/8" clearance to the routers side walls-
Break out you broom for the big stuff!

P. S. I went 32 linear feet without a hiccup. (.....and yes I have video for a later date/sysnotes)

Here is the link Celebrate 7000 Members and Growing with the "Show Us Your Shop Giveaway"!

Thanks Craig


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Craig

I will try most things but I would pass on that bit 
They make a machine to do that type of job safe..
" molding machines " see one on the NYWS (Norm's)
=====


----------

